# Copie de clef vers disque dur externe



## souricette (18 Avril 2011)

Bonjour, je débute sur mac, j'ai voulu copier un fichier .avi depuis la clef usb d'un ami vers mon disque dur externe et là impossible. 
Le fichier peut être copié sur le bureau du mac ms pas sur la clef 
Du coup je peux regarder le film sur mon mac ms je ne peux pas déplacer le fichier en question...
J'ai lu pas mal de post, on parle notamment de mac fuse que j'ai téléchargé ms ça ne change rien, est-ce que vous auriez des infos à ce sujet ? Je précise que je n'ai pas de bootcamp donc paragon etc... me sont _à priori _d'aucune utilité.


----------



## Arlequin (18 Avril 2011)

bonjour et bienvenue

et ce disque externe, il est formaté/partitionné comment ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h04 ----------

par contre là je ne comprends pas trop 



souricette a dit:


> vers mon disque dur externe et là impossible. .





souricette a dit:


> ms pas sur la clef .



c'est la clé ou le disque externe le soucis ?


----------



## souricette (18 Avril 2011)

Oui désolée j'ai bugué moi aussi, je récapitule : je peux passer le fichier .avi de la clef usb vers le bureau du mac mais pas vers le disque externe.
Même depuis le bureau du mac vers le disque externe ça ne fonctionne pas.
Le disque externe est un WD, 500Go.
Pire!!!! Suite à votre post j'ai essayé la mm manip avec un fichier xls, idem il ne peut pas être copié vers le disque externe!!!!! Là je stresse un peu qd mm car je comptais utiliser le disque externe comme sauvegarde en attendant la time capsule..
Est-ce que je dois effectuer une manip sur mon disque externe ? Est-ce que je pourrais garder mes docs (notamment mes films) sauvegardés dessus ?


----------



## souricette (19 Avril 2011)

J'ai lu pas mal de post à ce sujet ms en essayant pomme i sur mon DD externe il est en lecture seule (pas d'autre choix dispo). Je suis donc allée ds utilitaire de disque, et là impossible de cliquer sur réparer les permissions, tout est grisé, je ne peux cliquer sur rien. Est-ce que qq'un a une manip à me proposer svp ?


----------



## r e m y (19 Avril 2011)

Je pense que ce disque externe est formatté en NTFS (format Windows). Par défaut MacOS X ne sait pas écrire sur ce type de format.

Il faut commencer par reformatter le disque  avec Utilitaire Disque
(Attention, le formattage efface tout ce que contient le disque.... mais vu que tu n'arrives pas à écrire dessus, j'imagine qu'il est vide de tout contenu)


----------



## souricette (19 Avril 2011)

Ben si sur mon DD externe j'ai bcp de fichiers que j'utilisais sous pc (films et docs).. en effet il est au format NTFS (je peux donc lire ces dossiers ms je ne peux rien ajouter sur le DD). 
Si je veux continuer à échanger des fichiers avec des amis PC je ne peux donc rien y faire ? 
Car le formater en fat32 ça n'est pas intéressant (32GO au lieu de 500).. et le formater en extension mac mes amis PC ne pourront plus lire mes fichiers depuis mon DD externe, c'est ça ? 
Il y a sûrement une solution vu la qualité apple ms je n'y connait strictement rien....


----------



## Arlequin (19 Avril 2011)

souricette a dit:


> Il y a sûrement une solution vu la qualité apple ms je n'y connait strictement rien....



oui, il existe des solutions

et tout est résumé ici (clic)
et en particulier le second message de Pascal 77, point 2)


----------



## souricette (19 Avril 2011)

Merci Arlequin, j'avais lu ces postes, notamment ta solution avec mac fuse, que j'ai installé ms je ne sais pas quoi en faire??? Il apparaît ds "autres" ds mes préférences système ms c'est tout. Du coup je reste bloquée et acheter paragon sans certitude ça me dérange un peu.
Ms à priori sur certains posts certains ont réussi à "réparer les permissions" pour permettre la lecture ET l'écriture vers le DD en passant vers l'utilitaire de disque, alors je me dis que le pb vient peut-être de mon DD...


----------



## Arlequin (19 Avril 2011)

réparer les permissions ne sert à rien 

si c'est bien du NTFS, c'est ainsi et pas autrement  car nativement MacOs ne peut écrire dessus ! Ce n'est donc pas un symptôme de mal fonction 

paragon est en démo durant 10 jours > je te le conseille


Cela dit, as tu lu également ce passage ? (issus du lien précédent) : 

*Le 7/2/2011* GLX  me signale que les utilisateurs de Snow Leopard ont désormais la  possibilité de formater un disque au format exFAT, ce qui a l'avantage  sur le FAT32, de supporter les fichiers de plus de 4 Go, et de pouvoir  les partager avec des PC sous Windows (XP, Vista et Seven), mais  présente l'inconvénient de rendre ces disques illisibles sous Leopard et  plus ancien .


Donc, en résumé, ne serait il pas plus facile de vider ce disque dur, le reformater proprement en exFat, et remettre dessus ce que tu désires patager avec les utilisateurs windows ?


----------



## daffyb (19 Avril 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> réparer les permissions ne sert à rien
> 
> si c'est bien du NTFS, c'est ainsi et pas autrement  car nativement MacOs ne peut écrire dessus ! Ce n'est donc pas un symptôme de mal fonction
> 
> paragon est en démo durant 10 jours > je te le conseille


Ne pas oublier de supprimer CORRECTEMENT MacFuse AVANT d'installer Paragon


----------



## souricette (19 Avril 2011)

*Le 7/2/2011* GLX  me signale que les utilisateurs de Snow Leopard ont désormais la  possibilité de formater un disque au format exFAT, ce qui a l'avantage  sur le FAT32, de supporter les fichiers de plus de 4 Go, et de pouvoir  les partager avec des PC sous Windows (XP, Vista et Seven), mais  présente l'inconvénient de rendre ces disques illisibles sous Leopard et  plus ancien .


Donc, en résumé, ne serait il pas plus facile de vider ce disque dur, le reformater proprement en exFat, et remettre dessus ce que tu désires patager avec les utilisateurs windows ?[/QUOTE]


Ok je vais tenter le paragon 10 jours, ms si je décide de formater en exfat est-ce que je pourrai utiliser les 500 GO de mon DD ? Désolée inculte que je suis.....


----------



## Arlequin (19 Avril 2011)

souricette a dit:


> Ok je vais tenter le paragon 10 jours, ms si je décide de formater en exfat est-ce que je pourrai utiliser les 500 GO de mon DD ? Désolée inculte que je suis.....



change de couleur ça pique 



oui, pas de soucis

en fat32 aussi, seul le formatage sous windows est bridé me semble t il (à vérifier)


----------



## edd72 (19 Avril 2011)

Si tu optes pour la solution MacFuse (lente et gratuite), il ne faut pas oublier d'installer NTFS-3G derrière... (il faut les deux ensemble).

Sinon, Paragon NTFS est la solution idéale.


----------

